# light switches wired in series -- why?



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

What you are seeing is a hot feed connected to each switch and the switched hot going to each light group/receptacle. The whites are neutral wires that are never switched. This is the correct way to wire a group of switches when the hot feed goes to the switch box.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

the only thing wrong with the setup might be if switches 2 and 3 have 2 wires under 1 screw. That's not allowed.

The other option for this would be to pigtail the incoming hot with 4 leads off it (1 to each switch)


The way a setup like this works is there is 1 incoming cable (hot, neutral and ground) coming into the switchbox to power ALL lights and the receptacle that is switched) instead of running power to them and having a switch loop.


----------

